# Caught up in Red Tape PT



## sarahpt (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi all,

New here and was sent to this forum by a firend.  

I came to Portugal in mid Nov and have decided I would like to stay here. I am currently working on all the necessary paperwork that is required but my 90 days is up before I can get this completed. Can I get an extension to stay here while I complete the paperwork? Should I File for a residency visa, temp residency visa, or can I get an extension to complete the paperwork?

I have a means to support myself while I'm here and also have a place to live but I'm running out of time to complete all the other paperwork needed. I have tired to find information but seems there is an abundance of misinformation. 

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Sarahpt

Welcome to this wonderful Forum. One important thing is you must have a sense of humour. Sorry but i am not the person who can help you but there are some members from the USA who are better placed than I.

So Sarah WELCOME

Peterfc 666?


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Sarah, have you tried the loja do cidadao in the Restauradores? They deal with similar cases everyday. It is a government organization so you don't have to pay any commissions.


----------



## sarahpt (Jan 22, 2010)

nelinha said:


> Sarah, have you tried the loja do cidadao in the Restauradores? They deal with similar cases everyday. It is a government organization so you don't have to pay any commissions.


Thanks for the info and going to see if I can get an extension of time today, will let you know how it turns out.

Thanks again 

Sarah


----------



## suzydog (Feb 6, 2010)

Sarah, would you please let me know how it went? My husband and I are planning to move to Lisbon soon and are confused about this process too. I've seen info that says you need an EU Passport -- but don't you have to be a citizen of a European country for an EU Passport? 

Also, we've seen work applications online which request a work visa, but don't you need an actual job or job offer to get a work visa?

If anyone else out there knows the answers to these questions, let me know please. We just want to do this right!


----------



## cotton32 (Mar 5, 2009)

My wife and I are moving to the Algarve in July, you need to go to the Portuguese consulate here in the US and fill out the paperwork for a residence visa, it takes about 2 months to get the visa. 









suzydog said:


> Sarah, would you please let me know how it went? My husband and I are planning to move to Lisbon soon and are confused about this process too. I've seen info that says you need an EU Passport -- but don't you have to be a citizen of a European country for an EU Passport?
> 
> Also, we've seen work applications online which request a work visa, but don't you need an actual job or job offer to get a work visa?
> 
> If anyone else out there knows the answers to these questions, let me know please. We just want to do this right!


----------



## cotton32 (Mar 5, 2009)

sarahpt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New here and was sent to this forum by a firend.
> 
> ...


Hi sarah,

My wife and I are moving to Portugal in July, we have a place in the Algarve that we are renting, did you find a job over there? any advice for us? we are getting a residence visa at the Portuguese consulate in Boston in May. We are planing to teach English, any advice?


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

cotton32 said:


> Hi sarah,
> 
> My wife and I are moving to Portugal in July, we have a place in the Algarve that we are renting, did you find a job over there? any advice for us? we are getting a residence visa at the Portuguese consulate in Boston in May. We are planing to teach English, any advice?


What type of visa are you able to get? I'm really very surprised the you would be able to get a residency visa to live in Portugal & teach English. Can you give us more information? It would certainly help a lot of people.


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

suzydog said:


> Sarah, would you please let me know how it went? My husband and I are planning to move to Lisbon soon and are confused about this process too. I've seen info that says you need an EU Passport -- but don't you have to be a citizen of a European country for an EU Passport?


When someone says you need "an EU passport" they actually mean you need to be a citizen of one of the EU countries. 



suzydog said:


> Also, we've seen work applications online which request a work visa, but don't you need an actual job or job offer to get a work visa?


Yes. You need a job offer to get a work visa. 



suzydog said:


> If anyone else out there knows the answers to these questions, let me know please. We just want to do this right!


Call your nearest Portuguese embassy/consular section.


----------



## sarahpt (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry I've not replied in awhile as, well you know, been busy trying to sort all this out. 

I could not get an extension of time because I had a flight back to the US so I had to fly home and come back. lol

Yes, I already have a job waiting for me here but I wanted to be sure that this is where I wanted to live before excepting the offer. 

Anyhow, I have all the required paperwork finished and also have a bank account here now so just waiting for my appointment with SEF which can take anywhere from 1 month to 6 months. lol 

What did I learn in all of this? Book your flight 6 mo. out and then file for an extension of time if you need more time. 

Will check back and keep you posted of my adventures here. I have to say, it's living life in the super slow lane and everything you do here requires loads of paper work but the people I have met here are the most genuine people I have ever met and find it so refreshing to be able to relax and not have to watch my back all the time. 

Take care a Good Luck to everyone

S


----------



## sarahpt (Jan 22, 2010)

Making and edit to my previous post, it should have read;



sarahpt said:


> What did I learn in all of this? Book your *return* flight 6 mo. out and then file for an extension of time if you need more time.
> 
> S


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

sarahpt said:


> I have to say, it's living life in the super slow lane and everything you do here requires loads of paper work but the people I have met here are the most genuine people I have ever met and find it so refreshing to be able to relax and not have to watch my back all the time.


Haahaahaa. That's really funny. It's like a highway compared to Argentina. Good luck! Keep us updated!


----------

